# Norwegian: hairdresser's



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "hairdresser's" in Norwegian? It is a noun meaning a kind of place, offering cutting peoples' hair.

example: Ana went to hairdresser's, because she wanted to have a new hair style.

(I am not looking for translating this example, I am looking for translating the term itself)

For more info here is a picture.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## Tech12

Frisøren (literally: the hairdresser)


----------



## vestfoldlilja

It's frisør. One can also have herrefrisør/damefrisør if the salon does not take customers of both genders. Herrefrisør is for males and damefrisør is for females, though the most common is just frisør and they will cut anyone’s hair.


----------



## jancho

Which one is more suitable here:

frisøren X frisør

??


----------



## vestfoldlilja

A hairdresser - en frisør. 

The hairdresser - frisøren.


----------



## jancho

vestfoldlilja said:


> A hairdresser - en frisør.
> 
> The hairdresser - frisøren.



To be sure that we all mean the same thing:

"hairdresser's" = a kind of a service, or a place where this service is offered
"hairdresser" = the person cutting peoples' hair

I am looking here for translaction of "hairdresser's", not "hairdresser". Does "frisør" mean "hairdresser's"?

Thank you.


----------



## Huffameg

jancho said:


> To be sure that we all mean the same thing:
> 
> "hairdresser's" = a kind of a service, or a place where this service is offered
> "hairdresser" = the person cutting peoples' hair
> 
> I am looking here for translaction of "hairdresser's", not "hairdresser". Does "frisør" mean "hairdresser's"?
> 
> Thank you.



In Norwegian, if you want to say that you're going to the hairdresser's, you would say it as if you were going to one particular hairdresser: 

"Eg skal til frisøren" can either mean that I'm going to the hairdresser's or that I'm going to see one particular hairdresser were it is obvious which one I'm talking about (e.g. in a village with only one hairdresser). In the latter case it would not be evident what you're going to do at his or her place. 

Ex: 

"Eg skal til frisøren og klippe meg"
"Eg skal til frisøren og spørje om han vil vere med meg og bakaren på kino"

Obviously, the first one is the most common, the second hardly ever used.


----------



## Grefsen

Tech12 said:


> Frisøren (literally: the hairdresser)


*Velkommen til nordiskspråk forum Tech12!  

Du har laget mange gode svarene dette forrige uke.* 
(You have made many good replies this past week.)  



jancho said:


> To be sure that we all mean the same thing:
> 
> "hairdresser's" = a kind of a service, or a place where this service is offered
> "hairdresser" = the person cutting peoples' hair
> 
> I am looking here for translaction of "hairdresser's", not "hairdresser". Does "frisør" mean "hairdresser's"?
> 
> Thank you.


*Det var en veldig god spørsmål jancho.* 
(This was a very good question jancho.)  

At least in the U.S., I believe that "beauty salon" or "hair salon" is used more often than hairdressers.  I have heard the term *salong* used quite often while I have been in Norway, but more in reference to skincare centers* (hudpleiesenter)*.  

I just looked up *salong* in the *lexin.no Bokmål*-English *ordbok* and one of the examples given was *frisørsalong* (hairdressing salon). I know this isn't very scientific, but when I google *"**frisørsalong Oslo"* and *"**frisører Oslo"  *I get almost the same number of results (114,000 vs. 119,000).


----------



## Obil Tu

Grefsen said:


> *Velkommen til nordiskspråk forum Tech12!
> 
> Du har laget gitt mange gode svarene dette forrige uke i uken som har gått.*
> (You have made many good replies this past week.)
> 
> *Det var en et veldig godt spørsmål, jancho.*
> (This was a very good question jancho.)
> 
> At least in the U.S., I believe that "beauty salon" or "hair salon" is used more often than hairdressers.  I have heard the term *salong* used quite often while I have been in Norway, but more in reference to skincare centers* (hudpleiesenter)*.
> 
> I just looked up *salong* in the *lexin.no Bokmål*-English *ordbok* and one of the examples given was *frisørsalong* (hairdressing salon). I know this isn't very scientific, but when I google *"**frisørsalong Oslo"* and *"**frisører Oslo"  *I get almost the same number of results (114,000 vs. 119,000).


 Keep up the good work! 

You're right – "frisørsalong" makes it (even more) unambiguous that you're talking about the place and not the person. That said, I don't think anyone would actually use it when saying that they're going to the hairdresser's. You would say that you're going "til frisøren" (or "for å klippe deg"!). "Frisørsalong" I could imagine used when listing the businesses on a particular street, for instance ("en skobutikk, en frisørsalong...")


----------



## Tech12

Grefsen said:


> *Velkommen til nordiskspråk forum Tech12!
> 
> Du har laget mange gode svarene dette forrige uke.*
> (You have made many good replies this past week.)



Thanks, Grefsen! I'll try to help out in the future as well. 


As for "hairdresser's", Obil Tu's answer is spot on.


----------

